# Epic offshore trip



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Been awhile since i have posted due to Life mainly . Been twice this year with trip one being a awesome mix of Deep dropping and a wide open, open water night time tuna bite where we limited before day light , but enough with trip one.

This last weekend we departed our new home in Orange Beach at 9 pm friday night: Barbers Marina. Finally got a dock where i can back right up to my boat and load the million pounds of gear , bait and ice we bring without searching for carts and parking spots. 

Got to the sword grounds we picked for the night and deployed the baits under the most awesome full moon and seas. My two boat partners went to bed and i stayed on the deck to watch the rods and hopefully catch a swordfish. At 4 AM the shimano alarm clock went off in a huge way. So hard and so loud it woke up the guys in the cabin but before they could get out of the cabin the fish had melted 3/4 of the way into my 50W . The boat gets started and we wind up the other baits and i am finally able to stop the fish. At this point i opted to hand off to Reggie who is our closer :thumbsup: so I could rig the harpoon and drive the boat while chris helped reggie in the chair. 

About 1 hour in we see color down deep in our lights but it took another 30 minutes till we saw our swordfish turn into the biggest yellowfin i have ever personally seen in the gulf spinning around making huge circles. The sickles on the fish were 4 ft long and he was all lite up trying his best to break us off under the boat , but with a few quick throttle moves we planed him up for a gaff shot and chris stuck him as i leadered and we were all in shock at the size of this beast.

We could hardly get him in the Viking 43 fish box having to muscle him into the box and iced him him. After that the sun was coming up so baits in and we trolled at day break catching two wahoo quickly and loosing one more. We trolled till about noon catching 3 super sized chickens about 10 pounds each and decided to try day time swordfishing for a few hours and hone our skills and techniques.

I dropped the first bait down at 2 pm and sat for about a hour when all the sudden i get ripped. The line went totally limp and i used my hooker 80W to wrap speed catch up to the fish which felt like a tile fish. The guys were giving me hell saying it was a rockfish or something when i finally came really tight and the line started to angle out and away from the boat. The angle got stepper and steeper till i said its going to jump, and all the sudden the Swordfish busts the surface and comes all the way out of the water , grey hounding and trashing its bill all over the place 350 yards behind the boat. We quickly maneuvered the boat into position as the fish was up and got him under us quickly.

I leadered the giant sword and he came up to the port side where reggie tossed the harpoon into it ending the fight in a mere 15 minutes total from start to finish. At this point we all freaked out and couldn't believe what had just took place. We took pics and iced it down into the box which was now plugged with just 2 fish. We did one more drop and got bit again but this time the fish took the bait. 

Back to trolling for the last two hours and right before sunset Chris hooked and landed a giant bull dolphin. The sword baits went in at 9 pm and at 10 pm we are on and chris lands another Keeper swordfish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At this point we have no box space left and all our ice is packed so we came in to Orange Beach arriving sunday morning at 5 am. Enjoy the pics Guys.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mor epics*

more pics


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

WOW! That Tuna is grown for sure


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Great catch*

Fantastic catch and a great report.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Best local offshore trip I think I've ever seen posted here. Awesome! That will get the fever boiling for sure. I need to get out there.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome report, thanks for posting


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty work!! Awesome trip...


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang! speechless! Dang! What a trip! Congrats!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Incredible trip! Congrats!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great post and a wonderful catch. Congratulations.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG, Is there ANYTHING ya'll didn't catch!!! Best post from the deep blue in a WHILE!!!! Congrats!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to all , im still buzzing from this one for sure..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report, but I guess it's easy to report on an awesome trip like that. I would have gone crazy with just the wahoo.

Congratulations on a true epic trip. Did you get a weight on any of the fish?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Outfriggingstanding congrats


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mashed em...nice work!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! that was indeed epic. thanks for sharing your trip.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, a dream trip! I was wondering whats next - a half naked mermaid swimming to the boat?  That is my kind of fishing, great job guys.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am rigging my shit right now what an awesome report! You got room for one more next time.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Outstanding job guys. Weather permitting will be out there in a week.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stud tuna. Any idea on the weight?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Killer trip, congrats guys. What was the length on the bigger sword?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Holy Shit...speechless....damn man awesome trip you guys!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Amazing trip guys! Hell of a story!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

What a trip. It must be tough to try and figure out where to put that last fish when the boxes are full. Mighty big Yellowfin for this area.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW!
What an awesome trip, thank for the report and pics.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW! I am frothing at the mouth at this trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

that was an awesome trip for sure. My dreams about fishing aren't even that good!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic event, thanks for sharing a great story!


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Might be a once in a lifetime meat run! Epic trip congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome. Gotta buy another freezer...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

epic is putting it mildly. youi can't get much/any better than that.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think your going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Too much to absorb in one reading - had to go back and reread. This trip was like a highlight reel of a lifetime of offshore fishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome !!! Thanks for the amazing report, I guess that is it for your boat for this year, leave us a few :notworthy:


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Awesome trip! Huge YFT


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats ! I am green with envy on this .....what a trip. Thanks for sharing ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme


----------

